# Congrats Quint



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

On your first LIP cobe, your almost on the A team, now if you would just quit fishin on the weekends with the B team.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

haha i guess im on the B, A-- team cuz i fish both weekends and week days just havent caught a cobe.

Nice job quint with the hot hands of the summer


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The kid handled that fish like a pro.

Nice work, bud.

Now if he woulda handled that striper like he did the cobie ... .


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe he can show you his knot tyin skills.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

wasnt there to see it but good job quinton, you are now officially one of the "kings of the pier"

frank


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

jeff, looked at oceans east for one of the bucket lids and they didnt have one, where did you say you got yours?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

demonfish said:


> jeff, looked at oceans east for one of the bucket lids and they didnt have one, where did you say you got yours?


bruces has a few different types. They are over off general booth blvd by the kmart


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

05 grand slam said:


> bruces has a few different types. They are over off general booth blvd by the kmart


Yep, that's where I've seen them.


----------



## 1q1q1q999 (Nov 4, 2008)

they have them at princcess anne it is called the gamma lid....fish was 59in 63lbs


p.s.-it looks like the B-team catches more fish then the A-team


----------



## 1q1q1q999 (Nov 4, 2008)

<a href="http://s424.photobucket.com/albums/pp327/1q1q1q999/?action=view&current=1250470870.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp327/1q1q1q999/1250470870.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## 1q1q1q999 (Nov 4, 2008)

f


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice catch. Been so long I've forgotten what pullage is like.


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

blake what do you meen by the a team you aint been out there long enough to say shi$#


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

skider said:


> blake what do you meen by the a team you aint been out there long enough to say shi$#



stirring the pot again? 

Congrats Quint. Pretty werk.



> Maybe he can show you his knot tyin skills.


Tisk..Tisk ... no one likes you Jeff. You should join a monastery and be monk


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

stir it up, some people have to work on the weekdays or in young bucks case bum aride cause his mom works so b team or a team just shut up and stir the pot.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

skider said:


> stir it up, some people have to work on the weekdays or in young bucks case bum aride cause his mom works so b team or a team just shut up and stir the pot.


Well that's how the state record King was caught on the LIP by a young AJ many years ago. I'd rather have kids ..err adolescent young men and women at the piers rather than causing trouble on the streets...

Fishin is a great learning tool fer life... You got kids?

A team.. B team.. is all fer laughs.... you gotta know Blake to catch his humor. If you's and Blake was stuck on a desert island with 1 rusty bent hook, a broken reel, half of a rotten coconut and half of a fishing pole ... you'd live if you gave the tackle and coconut to Blake


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

AL_N_VB said:


> If you's and Blake was stuck on a desert island with 1 rusty bent hook, a broken reel, half of a rotten coconut and half of a fishing pole ... you'd live if you gave the tackle and coconut to Blake


I don't doubt that, but would you have an ounce of sanity left when the rescue occurs?


----------



## hoosierboy (Apr 4, 2003)

Congrads Blake I remmeber when A.J . caught that king. I gaffed that fish plus took him up to margie and rays to get it wieghted. once I saw the weight I asked them what the state record was and they looked it up and low and behold a new state record king. He also caugth a cobia two days later. That summer he was on fire. god knows I have caught a many cobia and reds off of the lip. but for us south paws its kind of hard to cast off of it. tell all the locals the Joe Robbins AKA Cobia Joe said hi.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Uh*



skider said:


> blake what do you meen by the a team you aint been out there long enough to say shi$#


Ive been at sandbridge since I was 2 , why dont YOU get a clue, oh and who are you? Just another" " hidin behind your screen name. GFY:beer:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

blakester said:


> Ive been at sandbridge since I was 2 , why dont YOU get a clue, oh and who are you? Just another" " hidin behind your screen name. GFY:beer:


don't be mad blake. you know at least Al has a mancrush on you.....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> don't be mad blake. you know at least Al has a mancrush on you.....



I ain't eating no powdered donuts with Blake... I'll leave them donuts for you and Garth.


and I was think of inviting you onboard this weekend for a trip to the Tower... too bad.. you lost your seat.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Im not mad, and Al Ill take Neils spot. I love it when somebody calls me out that doesnt even fish there, And what like you think Im stupid Skider and dont know Quints situation, what are you out to lunch, oh thats right your a weekend fisherman, Freakin B team all the way. Let me know if you need directions to my house.......


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

gee blake dont bust a brain cell just givin yall some comedy youve known me since you started fishin out there guess you guys cant take my sinse of humor unless your fishin with me,. call keefer he'll tell you where i live and come over and help me drink some brews and pour lead. oh yeah you can take the padlock off your cooler now:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Why did you finally catch your own bait.


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

like you said the last few years i always have bait.


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

joe give me a holler this is doug i heard you was out west ,donk passed away about two months ago bummer.


----------



## hoosierboy (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey doug go gettin. If my mind is correct I think I have caught the most cobia in one year inlike the last decade if my mind serves my right. Now doug wasn't it 4 keepers that summer. two of which were citations. Which in turn is how I got the nickname Cobia Joe. Know I admit I did lose another 6 that year. But when you fish with 20 pd test things happen. If my mind serves me correct. three years in a row I caught the first cobia off of Sandbridge usually around fathers day weekend. But for some reason I still haven't got a chance at a king. tried for years but never could get one. Blake i wish you the best of luck fishin. I'm sure I know you if you have been fishing that pier for a while. IF not just ask some of the locals about me. I had a wicked south paw cast which has improve with my age. And had one heck of a temper went bowed up on a nice fish. I wish everyday to be back there fishing rather it during the week or on the weekends if the winds and weather was right I was out there catching bait for everyone. or gaffin fish it didn't matter. Just to be out there around the guys that showed a midwestern farm boy how to fish was fun enough for me.

Joe Robbins
A.K.A Cobia Joe


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

fish dont bite on the weekends!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

skider said:


> joe give me a holler this is doug i heard you was out west ,donk passed away about two months ago bummer.



Doug,
You the same Doug that lives at the ocean front?
You got a younger brother? You know Luis and them boys?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Hahaha.

Doug got ya, Blake.

And the Blakester was all B-team Tuesday. 

Ya'll should have seen him.

He's busy applyin' sunblock when his reel goes off. He leaves a nice pair of Costa Del Mars sittin' on the deck - but back to that later.

So he grabs his rod and goes to set the hook. But he can't quite figure out why his reel is's in free spool. 

He's lookin' at it ... and lookin' at it ... and lookin' at it. 

Reel still in free spool. 

So he puts his thumb on the spool.

Good one, there, thumb-burner.

It took him a while but he finally releases his belly flipped the lever into free spool.

Ya'll should have seen the look on his face. 

Priceless.

He fights the cobie/ray/shark for a good while the whole time bitchin' about his thumb. 

Pow. 

Broke off.

Burnt thumb. Lost fish. Broken Costa Del Mars that got stepped on.

B-team, B-team, B-team.


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

the last time i fished with joe was on lous boat he has a knack for hookin up with the milkman,blake sorry if i got you worked up but you started this teem crap,had to stir the pot puppys last night at rudee slot size nice and fat ,striper 38'' lesions yuksurfs up tommorow tonight disco surfs up tommorowtonight disco got my board got my wax surf tommorow gonna kick back and relax


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Karma = GFY*



Newsjeff said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Doug got ya, Blake.
> 
> ...





Yeah even the best screw the pooch from time to time, but remember one thing jeff karma is a biotch and if you talkin smack about me makes you feel better then by all means, talk it up. Remember this, cause it will serve you well for the future. Best have your "A" game ready because you will surely not ever recieve any help from me. I love your child like play by play of what happened the other day and let me know if you ever CATCH A FISH because I have never ever seen you even hook a drum or cobia or king on that pier but yet you keep tryin, I admire that about you. Oh let the day come when you finally catch your first plank fish it will be the day of days because after watchin the "A" team catch fish after mind blowin fish I can afford a screw up from time to time you on the other hand can not. So I will let karma do its thing and you can GFY. Thanks Blake


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jeff, why dont-cha GFY.... you are WTG!

Bring the powdered donuts in September.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh BTW YOU failed to mention the two best parts is when the massive school of menhaden that went over my line that cut me off not angler era so when YOU tell somebody else's story make sure you get IT right freakin" ". OH AND THE BEST PART OF MY DAY is when my transmission falls apart for the almost ride home, sometimes its also best if you tell the whole story. I thought Your name IS NEWS JEFF WITH A NAME LIKE THAT you would think your story tellin skills would be more accurate, but they " " just like your fishin ability. Im done.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Wow*

Man, did I miss that action at LIP?I wish I could have been there for the show....heck just wish I was there.Sorry you lost your fish Bro.Guess you couldnt get any good help,wouldnt happen to ya if I'd been fishing with you.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Anyone notice it's getting a little hot around here?opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## hoosierboy (Apr 4, 2003)

YEah Skider I do have a knack for hookin the man in the brownsuit. I swear that the day lou finished my blue fighten rod the fish gods blessed it with the power to catch the milkman. I know that rod has caught at least 10 cobia 24 A.J.s and a couple of tuna. I think i evern got a red on it in june the same day Little A.j. caught his red in june. God knows I can't wait to get back to the east coast. save my spot for me Skider. You know where my spot is on the end of the pier. and dont worry I will have plenty of fresh bait and ice cold wooble pops for us.:beer:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

blakester said:


> Oh BTW YOU failed to mention the two best parts is when the massive school of menhaden that went over my line that cut me off not angler era so when YOU tell somebody else's story make sure you get IT right freakin" ". OH AND THE BEST PART OF MY DAY is when my transmission falls apart for the almost ride home, sometimes its also best if you tell the whole story. I thought Your name IS NEWS JEFF WITH A NAME LIKE THAT you would think your story tellin skills would be more accurate, but they " " just like your fishin ability. Im done.


Blake... NJ's been the punch line for a while now. That's why we let him hang with the Asian crew. He's like 1/3 of the 3 Stooges. He makes us laugh


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

blakester said:


> Oh BTW YOU failed to mention the two best parts is when the massive school of menhaden that went over my line that cut me off not angler era so when YOU tell somebody else's story make sure you get IT right freakin" ". OH AND THE BEST PART OF MY DAY is when my transmission falls apart for the almost ride home, sometimes its also best if you tell the whole story. I thought Your name IS NEWS JEFF WITH A NAME LIKE THAT you would think your story tellin skills would be more accurate, but they " " just like your fishin ability. Im done.



i should fish sandbridge more.... except jeff would just end up throwing over me or my pin rig 9 times a day and keep talking bout the new knot kenny ties that wont break like all of his do!


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:shoot if you get thrown over you can walk back to the beach blake it sounds like you had bad day sorry for gettin you worked up:--| i lost anice cobe that day also, spit the hook after 6 or 7 jumps 50 70 pound range, plus young buck had a nice 30 40 '' striper on ,terry got her first 55' .if you cant stir the pot what the hell is life all about , oh yeah you guys have busted my cahones out there a few times so :beer::beer::beer::beer:and stay outta my mullet hole you posers


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

:fishing::beer:Ahha , mullet time.


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

jesus h christ what the f$^@K IS THAT ,A DONUT SIR ,AND WHAT THE F#[email protected]! IS A DONUT DOIN IN YOUR FOOT LOCKER ,I DONT KNOW SIR, AND WHY CANT PRIVATE PYLE HAVE A DONUT , BECAUSE IM HEAVY SIR .NO YOU ARE A DISGUSTING FAT BODY DROP AND GIVE ME FIFTY YOU EAT IT THEIR PAYIN FOR IT. BLANKET PARTIES ALL AROUND:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Gfy?

Priceless.


----------

